# Hunting dog and your neighborhood



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

How many of you live in a neighborhood? I do. When I go out to work on the yard I have always let my dog out. My dog is.... like the energizer bunny. For the first time with a dog I sent her to a trainer because she ran so hard. The trainer even said I have never seen a dog runs so hard, but she has turned out to be the best hunter I have had. Nun the less while she is out she skinnys around the neighborhood. She has been taught to not approach and other person. A new young couple moved into the neighborhood and has sent a couple of dogs to jail. Mine would have been called on also but someone warned me. What do you all do with your dogs in a neighborhood?


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I am lucky my dog stays in my yard or my friendly neighbors yard. The other guy next to me is an a-1 A$$wipe. Granted they don't have a dog but they are not very understanding. I have trained her not to go to the east and God only knows why she never does, it can't be because of my training I am not that talented

The friendly neighbors have little kids and my lab is very gentle and I am thinking she loves those kids more than she loves her master! They have a riot throwing her bumpers at day long. The kids mom loves it because it tires out the kid and love it because it tires out the dog.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It's a shame that things are no longer as they once were; If pup got out, the worst that was likely to happen, was a call from a neighbor, telling you that your hunting pal was over at their place. NOW, however.......... A wayward dog can be a nightmare. Even in the small town where I live, wandering dogs have been shot, arrowed, poisoned, smacked with baseball bats and frequently thrown in dog prison (requiring a hefty bail for release). A wandering dog is a target, and often (sometimes rightly) viewed as a threat by folks that just don't have a clue. Go ahead, puff out your chest and say "If anybody ever hurt MY dog.....why I'd....." Sorry pal, that won't wash either. Such a response won't do anything but find you either in jail, or on the wrong end of a lawsuit. 
I'm not judging anyone here, honestly. But I just have to say, that if you really value your canine companion, you'll do everything possible to keep them home. Even if your dog is harmless and friendly, other people may view things very differently. In our "polite" society, if rover is on the loose, you and he are wrong, and frequently, breaking the law. Sad to say but that's just the way it is. 
One dog lover to another,
Burl


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I'm lucky to have a large fenced backyard so the dogs can run. We have a lot of dogs in our neighborhood, but we also have some people that are not really dog people and I respect that too.

I think most of them would give us a call or just bring them back if they did get out, but there is one a$$ that would not hesitate to call animal control or worse if he saw a dog on the loose. Everyone with dogs knows who he is.

I'm with Burl on this one, I do what I can to keep them on our property when there loose or on a leash in the neighborhood. They have never got out, I can only hope a dog friendly person would help get them back if they did.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm also lucky to have a large fenced backyard. We are very careful to never let him out of the yard off leash, or not under direct control. He is very energetic (read hyper), but very human and dog friendly. As soon as we moved in, my wife took my dog around knocked on the neigbors' doors to meet them and introduce him, because he can look formidible if you don't know that he is very gentle. She asked them if they ever had a problem with him barking or getting loose to please notify us and we would take care of it. I think starting out with a little communication is worth a lot. Granted, I don't know your neighbors and some folks just won't be friendly.

Wes


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I also have a large backyard 190 x 90 it is 3/4 fenced. I live in a vinal fence neighborhood and it will still cost me $3500 to finish it. I guess I need to suck it up and get it done.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Sparky477 said:


> I'm lucky to have a large fenced backyard so the dogs can run.


That is the key, get your back yard fenced off. 
Then you don't have worry about your dog.


----------

